

Ask HN: How to code with a broken wrist? - chasingsparks

"Snowmageddon" in DC has broken my wrist. (At least I think it has but it is impossible to find a non-emergency doctor right now.) Has anyone who had a similar experience found a way to code effectively with one hand?
======
ZeroGravitas
Didn't xkcd have a perl based hack that mirrored a keyboard so you only needed
to type on one side and it guessed when you meant the actual key or the mirror
one.

[http://blog.xkcd.com/2007/08/14/mirrorboard-a-one-handed-
key...](http://blog.xkcd.com/2007/08/14/mirrorboard-a-one-handed-keyboard-
layout-for-the-lazy/)

Reading it now, the mirror shift is manually activated, probably a good job
for a foot pedal, he only suggests automating the switching.

~~~
chasingsparks
Exactly what i need. Thanks.

------
olefoo
Hello. Go get the wrist taken care of. You are risking permanent damage to
your hands. Coding can wait.

~~~
DanielStraight
Seriously. You think you've broken your wrist but want to go to a non-
emergency doctor? Huh?

~~~
chasingsparks
I thought it was a sprain on sat. DC hospitals are in a bad state still. 12-18
hour wait for wrists. I have an appointment at two set up yesterday morning.

------
gexla
Broke my wrist a week ago. I'm using one-handed Dvorak. Probably goo enough
but slow learning. Thinking my wrist will be fine by the time I learn it. ;)
Also use Windows sticky keys. If you don't already, now is a good time for
using hotkeys and snippets / bundles

------
rick_2047
Use dvorak. I know it sounds ridiculously simple but it works. And also it
will help you learn new something for the rest of life. I say take this
opportunity and at least try.

My second advice would be to really type with one hand (if your regular hand,
right or left, is not broken). I did my high school CS project this way. Was
fun.

Coding is more about thinking than typing anyway. (In that spirit you can try
pair programming.)

~~~
chasingsparks
I did dvorak for two years. I enjoyed. I agree regarding coding is not typing,
but moving so slow is very frustrating.

